# best ever iv seen for wheels..



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

has anybody seen this? very impressive.

http://armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel

where can we get some from? think it just sells in america.


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! That was impressing. Looks like most of the people is satisfied with it..


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks good. Could do with getting hold of some to try it. I use Armorall Tire Shine Gel and i love it:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

does look good....bit wierd how the dust sticks on the demo tho


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks to be a useful product , could do with some now with all this salt around on our roads


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wonder if theres any reason you couldnt spray the lower sections of the car with something like this to keep the worst filth off?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

This has been mentioned before.

Still seems like there's no one selling it in the UK. Not even on ebay.

It does look impressive.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

try autobrites wheel wax ,you will find it works just as well!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

What's the big deal? Plenty of other sealants / protectants you can use on your wheels that would match up, C5 anyone?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> What's the big deal? Plenty of other sealants / protectants you can use on your wheels that would match up, C5 anyone?


Watching water droplets roll off isn't quite as impressive as watching honey roll off.

And if you haven't compared them side-by-side, I've no idea how you could say this.

That said, you may be right. And C5 claims to last for a year, rather than a month. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

dont you just spray this on though, nothing like C5


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm just saying there is no need to pine after armorall when there is plenty of other stuff in the U.K market. I haven't used armorall but have used C5. And to be honest I don't see the need for anything different. Even if it does have an anti-honey system :lol:

And yes its spray on but is still like armorall in it's uses :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it looks great! I would defo buy some.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats prob under £5 a can in usa , if you get round the car 3x per can and its half as good as shown its worth a punt


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a fair test though, the "untreated" side has loads of dust just stick to it, which would never happen in the real world...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

no the test doesnt look too realistic , then again all sellers hype up thier stuff hey

seems to get decent reviews if you search tho


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

This "test" doesn't show "real" conditions, don't you think so? May look good inside after it was sprayed on. But they don't show you what it looks like after 4 weeks of driving on the road with bad weather. Would be much more interesting. Most products are very good shortly after application, but will loose their abilities very very fast.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow.
Watching the muddy water and honey fall off was quite something!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

looks impressive and agree there is stuff on the UK market but this is still good and as mentioned above the cost is probably a lot lower than C5 however the test would be durability on the road.

I'd still get some though. dont Halfords do Armorall stuff?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

interesting feedback here about it saying it doesnt work.....

http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/det...l-wheel-protectant-dont-waste-your-money.html


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

and this one says it does work.....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=461950

:wall:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm torn on this one I'm afraid. On the one hand the video is very impressive, almost unbelieveable. However I've been suckered by plenty of stuff in the past, only to find that it's never quite as good in a real situation. I'd have to try it to believe it. 

Had a quick shuffty on the internet and found some for sale on Amazon.com. £6 to buy, however the shipping costs came up as £50!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I genuinely believe that that same wheel in the OP video, if that was freshly coated in any decent wheel sealant the same thing would happen.

It looks a good product, but nothing ground breaking, but I've never used it so I guess its a little unfair.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

id be more than happy to try it myself if i can get hold of it.like any products, you try it worse comes to worse the wheels get dirty again and you bin it lol. its just trying to get hold of the damn thing.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Beemer 330 said:


> interesting feedback here about it saying it doesnt work.....
> 
> http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/det...l-wheel-protectant-dont-waste-your-money.html


The problem from that review is that the guy thought the product was going to stop brake dust sticking to his wheels, when in fact i've never seen any product capable of that. All wheel sealents do is make the wheel easier to clean with just shampoo and water.
Armorall products are very good if you can get em cheap enough, the missus came home with a couple of bottles of Dash protectant Gel from a pound shop.
http://armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=11&main_group=1&category_index=protectants
I gave it a try in june thinking it was gonna be rubbish and was really suprised with the finish. The same coat is still sat on my interior plastics 6 months later looking as good as the day i applied it.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

as anyone found this in the uk yet


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

nope


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did...that just....bead HONEY!?!?!? Thats nuts!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Did...that just....bead HONEY!?!?!? Thats nuts!


My thoughts exactly:speechles


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

well if anybody knows where they can get this for the us who are interested lol let us know


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll pop out tomorrow and get a can and test it on my car,

I can look into sending some back home (I've organized group buys on here before)
But shipping aerosols overseas might be an issue


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Beemer 330 said:


> interesting feedback here about it saying it doesnt work.....
> http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/det...l-wheel-protectant-dont-waste-your-money.html


Did anyone else get the impression that this guy may have a heavy braking foot?
No sealant will ever compensate for that!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

looks to be a very persuasive product presentation but I have to question the honey. Since when does honey flow from the bottom of a bottle to the top when inverted in a couple of seconds??, it looks to be more of a honey glaze/diluted honey hence the beading.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

never driven through honey before...
would be more interested to see how it stands up to brake dust.


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Grabbed two bottle's from my local Target store, $7.49 a pop,
Its bloody freezing outside now so I'm going to wait until midweek to test it,
I'll let you guys know how it works


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

nice one  look forward to the results


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Strange the way nowhere in the UK seems to sell it. 
I'd imagine it would take off if it was brought over here. 
Seems like a very good product.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking forward to the results also. 

Can you get some honey to.


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Im sold! looks amazing!


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Does look fairly good


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

spose one of us should contact armourall uk and see if they plan to have it here


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

The test might have to be postponed for a while because its freezing here in NJ!
Hopefully this cold front will bugger off and I can test it,


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

You can buy that in australia like all other cheap stuff.. Yet to try it


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

dont think it works that good, what he sprinkles on first is very fine like sand as it goes through a siv, it seems to stick very bad on 1 side as if there was some kind of glue there but other side just drops straight off, try it for your self on a half a pre waxed wheel, it all drops off, does,nt stick like in the video


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

According to yesterdays Auto Express Magazine this stuff is a new favourite of theirs, I imagine it will be available in Halfords now or very soon if so.

It looks reasonable from what I've read, but they say it will only last up to 4 weeks so that's probably 1-2 in our conditions anyway.... 

FK1000p lasts months on mine using only shampoo to clean them up so I'd rather put in a tad more effort once every 6 months or so then having to spray stuff on every couple of weeks - it's probably about £10 a tin too.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor_All__Wheel_Protectant_500ml.html#aARM_2d27848

From the uk.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got a spare tin of the armour all , will be putting it in the swaps section shortly


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

http://teamspeed.com/forums/detaili...l-wheel-protectant-dont-waste-your-money.html


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor_All__Wheel_Protectant_500ml.html#aARM_2d27848
> 
> From the uk.


Sadly no stock, but I'll keep checking back, nice tippage shonajoy :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

isn't this the same stuff ?? http://www.a1motorstores.co.uk/catalogue/car-care/exterior-cleaning/armor-all-shield-for-wheels-300ml-clo16300en


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like it!

Check out the YouTube video of some guy using it on his Aston Martin it looks impressive.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm going to have to buy some and try that, for £5.99 it's worth a punt but I have to be honest, I just don't believe the left hand side of the wheel for a second, a sealant that non-stick but only lasts for 1 month........hmmmmm dubious at best!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I've got a can of this somewhere - put it in the sale section a while ago, noone was interested.

I'll see if I've still got it knocking around. Will have to give it a go at the weekend...


----------



## clean teem (Jul 16, 2011)

*drb car spares armorall Wheel shield to buy*

i no where you can get some armorall Wheel shield from my local car spares shop drb car spares part of a1 motors thay are in warrington chesire you can check it out on there web site it is a cool product for your wheels dirt brake dust and such can not get a grip of the wheel so if you want clean wheels you best get some i ordered mine of there web site £8.99 with free post so if your strugling to get it thay have it in all the time its a top place to shop for all your car care stuff and lots more :thumb::detailer:http://www.drbcarspares.co.uk/catalogue/search?q=armor


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice advert lol  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

shonajoy said:


> http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor_All__Wheel_Protectant_500ml.html#aARM_2d27848
> 
> From the uk.


Thanks for the link and orderd 2 cans :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Thanks for the link and orderd 2 cans :thumb:


Lightning McQeen, your fast buddy , i need to get into training to bet you at sniffing out a deal, let me know how you rate it Shiney


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I saw the video to this stuff a while ago and always fancied it but always thought it was US only so I couldn't resist having a dabble


----------

